
The Public Voice of Women (2014) - bootload
http://www.lrb.co.uk/v36/n06/mary-beard/the-public-voice-of-women/
======
guard-of-terra
We were talking about this just the other day.

"Occasionally women could legitimately rise up to speak – to defend their
homes, their children, their husbands or the interests of other women"

To this day, writers struggle to find internal motivation for their female
characters. Usually an active women character will be fleeing from danger or
recovering what's hers.

Meanwhile male character doesn't need to justify his ambition. He just want to
conquer, and he's going to.

~~~
bootload
_" To this day, writers struggle to find internal motivation for their female
characters. Usually an active women character will be fleeing from danger or
recovering what's hers."_

Read _" Hunger Games"_ by Suzanne Collins.

------
tomlock
What a cool article, tracking the lineage of silencing women!

Its eye-openingly interesting to observe how often the men in meetings speak
compared to the women. Sometimes its quite surprising, particularly in
meetings that have a majority of women in them!

------
needacig
This is an incredible piece. Very well-written and fascinating.

